# atlas strong shoulder



## Trying not to break it (Jun 15, 2005)

hi everone,  this is a 1 pint atlas stroung shoulder pint.  lt aqua, base marked 1, A-B.  the lid also has atlas on it.  any information as to date or possible value would be appreciated.  thanks,  rhona


----------



## Andy4707 (Jun 15, 2005)

2002 Kovels bottle book, marks this jar as $1.00


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jun 18, 2005)

hi andy4707, thanks for the reply. is there any ideal on the date of this jar?   rhona


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 19, 2005)

The Atlas E-Z Seal and Atlas Strong Shoulder jars: The Atlas E-Z Seal is a variation of the Lightning seal jar already described. The "Strong Shoulder" jar is a variation of the old shoulder seal mason jar. However, this jar sealed on a raised lip to help keep the jar from cracking - a common problem with shoulder seal jars. This concept led to the term "Strong Shoulder" as used by the Atlas company for their jars. The Hazel-Atlas Glass Company, makers of the E-Z Seal and Strong Shoulder jars, was in business from the late 1800s until 1964. These two jars date from the 1920s. The Hazel-Atlas company specialized in producing fruit jars....(credit goes  to Dave Hinson.)


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jun 19, 2005)

hi whiskeyman,  thanks for the information. trying to organize my jars a little bit.   rhona


----------

